# Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv



## Nico27 (7. April 2016)

Moin zusammen...
 Wie ihr oben schon sehen könnt stehe ich vor einer Wahl und der damit verbundenen "Reizüberflutung".
 Es geht mir um folgende Geräte:
 Lowrance Elite 5 chirp
 Lowrance Hook 5
 Garmin Strikter 5dv
 Ich möchte auf der heimischen Ostsee fischen.. sprich Lübecker Bucht und Umgebung.
 Habe als "Naiv" die App von Navionics auf dem Handy und Tablets und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Es geht mir somit mehr ums Echolot.. aber vielleicht auch darum mir Wegpunkte zu markieren, um an "Fundstellen" zurückzukehren...
 Bisher hatte ich ein Elite 3x und bin dem Gerät entwachsen.
 Wichtige Kriterien sind für mich die Bedienbarkeit und der Lieferumfang (brauche ich einen extra Geber?)
 Angeschlossen wird es an die Bootelektrik..

 Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand dabei etwas helfen....
 Liebe Grüße
 Nico


----------



## tomsen83 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Striker fällt raus, kein Kartenslot. Elite chirp Serie wurde durch die hook Serie ersetzt. Also nimm das hook (Kriegste wahrscheinlich eh geliefert, wenn du nen Elite bestellst)


----------



## Nico27 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Von der Darstellung und Leistung..wie unterscheiden sich da das Striker und lowrance? 
Wie gesagt, kartendarstellung ist nicht ganz so wichtig..


----------



## tomsen83 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Musst einfach mal die Produktblätter miteinander vergleichen. Das Striker ist halt 200€ günstiger, bietet dafür im Bereich des Plotters kaum Funktionen außer Wegpunkte setzen und Fahrstrecke verfolgen. Das ganze auf einem rein weißen Hintergrund ohne Uferlinien. Ansonsten sind die Daten doch recht identisch.

Was ich beim Striker gut finde, ist das breitere Display (dafür isses halt nicht so hoch) ermöglicht meiner Meinung nach eine bessere/ übersichtlichere Darstellung von zwei Anzeigeoptionen.
Sendeleistung ist gleich und ich glaube (weiß es aber nicht), dass sich das alles in der Darstellung nicht viel nimmt.

Das Striker ist das deutlich einfachere Gerät, nachdem was ich bisher gehört habe. Ich habs mir auf jeden Fall bestellt und die gesparte Kohle in den Bugmotor gesteckt. Ich denke in ein paar Wochen habe ich alles auf dem Boot installiert und kann genaueres dazu sagen.


----------



## fischbär (8. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Wenn Du Navionics hast, überleg Dir mal eines von Raymarine. Dann kannst Du Live Tiefenkarten erstellen. Lowrance Daten können nicht verarbeitet werden!


----------



## Nico27 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Das Feld rückt etwas zusammen..
Garmin Striker 5dv oder
Dragonfly 4 pro
.....Beides eine Preisklasse 
Werde wohl mal beide in die Hand nehmen zum Schauen
Das 4 pro macht das kleinere Display mit der Möglichkeit des Verbinden mit dem Tablet wett..
Hmmm


----------



## fischbär (8. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Ich hab fürs boot extra ein Tablet für 30 Euro bei ebay ersteigert, falls es mal nass wird... Mein echolot ist ein hook 4.


----------



## Flachtaucher (8. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Ich besitze das Lowrance Elite 5 chirp. Habe dazu eine Navionics Seekarte, ich glaube XG45 jedenfalls DK und Südnorwegen (ganze Kattegat).
Einfach ist anders. Also die Bedienung gefällt mir nicht besonders. Aber: Man kann alles Mögliche wie z.B. Wegpunkte setzten, Trails aufzeichnen, auf der Karte rumscrollen. Aber alles ein bischen sehr verschachtelt in Menus versteckt. Finde ich jedenfalls. Bin z.B. wochenlang mit der Funktion herumgefahren, wo die Strecke aufgezeichnet wird, allerdings an verschiedenen Gewässern und das Gerät hat nat. alles in eine Datei geschrieben. Ist  logisch mein eigenes Vergehen, aber es benötigt mehrere Menus, um es abzuschalten und relativ schwer nachzuvollziehende Klicks, um z. B. eine neue Strecke zu eröffnen. Also auf See stelle ich da ungerne was ein, auch nicht an den vielen Stellschrauben zur Darstellung. Gibt aber Automatik für Vieles und dann ist es unglaublich, dass man einzelne Kleinfische vor allem in der 3D Darstellung vom CHIRP erkennen kann, sogar deutlich!
Vorher hatte ich ein Lowrance X65, das war einfach, konnte aber so gut wie gar nichts - nicht mal die Fischsymbole konnte man ernst nehmen ...


----------



## siluro 1211 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Hallo,


wenn du nur Wegpunkte setzen möchtest, oder z.b. die Geschwindigkeit sehen möchtest, dann reicht das Striker.
Kannst halt keine Karten verwenden.


Ich hatte schon das Elite 5 Chirp. Es gibt deutlich einfacher bedienbare Geräte.


Das Striker ist auf jeden Fall einfacher in der Menuführung.
Dazu gibt es ja einige Videos. Außerdem mit knapp 300€ incl. Downscan und einfaches GPS unschlagbar.


Gruß Mike


----------



## fischbär (11. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Naja, Hook 4 gibts für 280 inkl. 4-Freq-Geber und mit super Karten-Plotter. Bedienung ist für mich mit 32 Jahren jetzt auch nicht so das Ding. Wenn schon unbedingt 5", dann Raymarine!


----------



## xXPetreXx (12. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Ich besitze das Dragonfly 4 pro und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Darstellung von Strukturen und Fischen ist sehr gut wie ich finde. Weiterhin bietet es auch die Plotterfunktionen, die du suchst. Hierfür sind auch die C-Map Karten zu gebrauchen. Ich konnte C-Map essentials kostenlos auf C-Map 4D upgraden (ein Kartenabschnitt meiner Wahl). Anbei noch ein Bild vom We. (Heringsschwarm)


----------



## xXPetreXx (12. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Dies ist übrigens eine Aufnahme aus der Wi Fish app. Das Bild wurde mir von meinem Kumpel per Whatsapp geschickt.
Im Übrigen ist die Menüführung einfach, sowie auch die Installation und Anschluss an die Bordelektronik.


----------



## tomsen83 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Gestern eine kurze Proberunde mit dem Garmin Striker 5dv gedreht. Ist jetzt nicht wirklich aussagekräftig nach 10min rumgurken, aber die Qualität und Schärfe der Darstellung, sowohl 2d als auch Downvision hat mich sehr positiv überrascht. Ungalublich klare Bilder...
Aus meiner Sicht für knapp ü 300€ klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## fischbär (15. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Hast Du ein paar Fotos dazu? Das wär' cool. Wo seid Ihr gefahren? Fluss, See, Meer?


----------



## tomsen83 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Bilder und weitergehende Eindrücke liefere ich, wenn ich mal nen ganzen Tag fischen war. Sonst ist das alles nur bedingt aussagekräftig...


----------



## Nico27 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

...dann bin ich mal gespannt.
Habe bisher viel Gutes davon gehört.


----------



## tomsen83 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Wird aber vor Ende der Woche wohl leider nix...also bitte nicht ungeduldig werden.


----------



## Nico27 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Nein nein....alle Zeit und Ruhe der Welt


----------



## Forester FXT (23. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Hast du jetzt mal mehr Testen können ? 

Bin auch gerade daran mir das Striker zu kaufen. Wobei ich ja auch gerne SideVü hätte. Aber das 7 ist mir zu Teuer.


----------



## tomsen83 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

War gestern draußen aber mehr im Flachen auf Hecht. Bin aber mal einige Löcher angefahren und bin von der Bildqualität schwer begeistert. Für das Geld definitiv ne Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Da bin ich auch mal auf Bilder gespannt. 

Tendiere zur Zeit noch zum Humminbird Helix 5 oder 7 Side Imaging. 
Preislich bin ich da relativ offen für alles bis 1000 - einzig der Kopf spielt da mit, da es vielleicht höchstens 20x im Jahr genutzt wird und EIGENTLICH für diese Nutzungsdauer auch eher was einfacheres reicht. 

"SI" reizt mich daher - ob es für die Anzahl der Einsätze lohnt ist ne andere Sache. Daher schwanke ich zwischem SI und entsprechend 600-900 Euro oder einem "klassischem" Echolot in einer günstigeren Variante zwischen 300 und 600 Euro. 

Daher bin ich auch mal auf deine weiteren Eindrücke und Fotos vom Striker gespannt. 
GPS und Routenfunktion gefällt mir nämlich auch sehr bei dem Gerät..


----------



## Forester FXT (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Gibt es hier noch was neues ? Will mir morgen eins Bestellen damit ich am Wochenende los kann.

Bin halt hin und her gerissen wegen Striker oder Pro 4 .

Beide haben was ...

Danke


----------



## Nico27 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Bin auch noch hin und her gerissen...


----------



## fischbär (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Ihr könnt auch mal bei Ebay USA schauen. Da gibt's die Dinger für erheblich schmalere Euros! Muss man nur schauen zwecks Garantie, wie viel einem das wert ist.


----------



## Nico27 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Kommt da nicht noch Zoll, etc zu?


----------



## Forester FXT (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Ja Zoll und Einfuhr Gebühren. Dann ist man bei 330 Euro ohne Garantie. 


Das Striker gibt es für 309 € bei Wallerboot.com


----------



## Nico27 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Dann hat sich USA erledigt


----------



## fischbär (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Das kommt auf die Geräte an. Garmin ist wenig billiger, da die aus Taiwan kommen und der Dumping-Teilnehmer im Echolotmarkt sind. Daher sind auch die Preise bei den Hauptherstellern jetzt gefallen. Humminbird ist in USA deutlich billiger. Aber die haben dann imperiale Einheiten.


----------



## Forester FXT (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

So gerade Bestellt das Striker. 

Mal am Wochenende Testen.

Habe bei Mybait für 314 zugeschlagen. Brauchte eh noch ein Paar andere Sachen von dort.


----------



## mafo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Darf ich fragen warum du dich für das striker entschieden hast?
Bin gerade auch kurz davor eins der Geräte zu kaufen.


----------



## Forester FXT (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Ja klar doch.

Erstens das Preis Leistungsverhältnis des Striker ist Top. Dann die Kommentare die ich in anderen Foren und FB bekommen habe waren alle Positive . Ich gehe so 20-30 mal im Jahr damit aufs Wasser da brauche ich kein Gerät für 500-800 € .

Für mich ist das eine Steigerung habe mit einem Uraltgerät angefangen dann letztes Jahr das WI-Fish mir gekauft war damit schon zufrieden aber nur DOWNScan ist auch nicht zu gebrauchen auf dauer. 

Jetzt habe ich Normales Echo/ Twinscan und Downscan . Plus GPS was ich aber nicht brauche.

Was leider nicht so schön am Gerät ist das ich nur 3 Sachen auf den Bildschirm legen kann. Da muß immer das GPS mit dabei sein.. Da hätte man eher Frei wählen können . 

Meine damit das ich lieber 3 Echolotbilder haben würde als die GPS Sache.

Am Wochenende werde ich es mal Testen. 

Wobei ich aber auch das WI-Fish als Downscan weiter nehmen kann .


----------



## Forester FXT (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Heute Ausfahrt gehabt.

Bin von dem Striker echt wirklich Begeistert ...

Sehr gute Bilder und auch die Übertragung des Köders beim Vertikalangeln ist Top.

Finde das Display auch sehr gut konnte es selbst bei Sonnen Einstrahlung sehr gut sehen .


----------



## fischbär (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Und was hast du gefangen? Gibt's Screenshots?


----------



## Forester FXT (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Qual der Wahl... Lowrance Hook 5 od. Elite 5 chirp od. Garmin Strike 5dv*

Nur einen fetten Barsch. Nee keine Bilder. Mache ich beim nächsten mal.


----------

